# Product of the week is CLEN! Now at an EXTRA 10 % off total of 30% off!



## CEM Store (May 14, 2012)

Product of the week is CLEN! Now at an EXTRA 10 % off total of 30% off!

Product of the week is CLEN, Now at an EXTRA 10 % off on top of the already 20% off store wide!
That???s 30% off!

Each week we will have a highlighted product for our customers and every time a product is highlighted that week it will have an additional % taken off the price and that is ON TOP of ANY other sale going on at the time.

Great time for big savings!

*No codes needed, savings already taken off the site*

Link to sale: Welcome to CEMproducts.com!

*
Our product of the week is:  Clenbuterol*

And here is some info on this compound:

Clenbuterol is a β2 agonist with some structural and pharmacological similarities to epinephrine and salbutamol, but its effects are more potent and longer-lasting as a stimulant and thermogenic drug. It causes an increase in aerobic capacity, central nervous system stimulation, and an increase in blood pressure and oxygen transportation. It increases the rate at which body fat is metabolized while increasing the body's BMR.[1
The US and the European Union prohibit the use of clenbuterol in food-producing animals. It is, however, used in other parts of the world for the treatment of allergic respiratory disease in horses, as it is a bronchodilator. It can be used both orally and intravenously. It is also used in cattle to relax the uterus in cows, usually at the time of parturition.[18] It is also a nonsteroidal anabolic and metabolism accelerator,[citation needed] through a mechanism not well understood. Its ability to increase the muscle-to-fat body ratio makes its illegal use in livestock popular to obtain leaner meats.
*Foot notes on studies on hand, if needed just ask or pm*


As you can see this compound is very interesting to research and we offer our customers not only top quality products but also great savings!

Enjoy!


----------



## CEM Store (May 14, 2012)

bumppp


----------



## CEM Store (May 16, 2012)

Research time!


----------



## blergs. (May 16, 2012)

Cool! They where just talking about where to go for clen in another thread. I'm going to link it here!

Thanks for the sale!


----------



## CEM Store (May 16, 2012)

20% of the entire store!  Clen an extra 10% off!


----------

